

Show HN: love letter writing - kolinko

Hi,
Apple just approved Tête à Tête:
http://www.motivapps.com/tete/<p>It helps people to write affectionate e-mails to their special others :) It is unusual because it is practical. I imagine somebody having five spare minutes and using my app to send an interesting letter instead of the usual "I'm thinking of you".<p>You are my target audience so I'd appreciate feedback:<p>- What do HNers think about the language? I'm not a native english speaker<p>- What do you think of the concept? Does it appeal to you?<p>Thanks :)
======
kolinko
btw, hn-ers, do you know any bloggers that could be interested in this?

